# Panasonic - TCP50VT25/T20??



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

I negotiated a decent deal on the TCP50VT20 but I originally thought I was dealing for the T25.

I know there are differences but what are they? I don't know whether I should be getting the 20 or 25?

They seem to be the same price from my end.

Thanks


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

In comparing the specs of the two models, the 25 is ISFccc capable, and the 20 is not. Otherwise, they seem the same.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Also vt25 has a dark bronzish bezel, while the VT20's is silverish.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

These are probably designed for separate lines of distribution, Maleman. One model would go into big box stores like Best Buy. The other would be for smaller dealers. Or one of them could be Internet sales only.

This is normal for Panasonic. They're the exact same piece, made on the same assembly line, with slightly different details. Buy whichever one you like.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

The VT20 is the European/Best Buy version.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Not sure if anyone has one BUT I am getting a buzzing noise from the TV  and its only one day old. I have sent an email and will call Panasonic tomorrow.

Damn


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

That's tough luck, Maleman. No good. 

I hope your experience with Panasonic service is as good as mine was. I found their customer service exceptional. If you have a DOA, there should be no problem getting it swapped out. I'll warn you they often did take the better part of a day to respond to an email.

Is this the time to say initial failures aren't uncommon, or will that get a broken Panasonic 50" plasma TV dropped on my head?


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> That's tough luck, Maleman. No good.
> 
> I hope your experience with Panasonic service is as good as mine was. I found their customer service exceptional. If you have a DOA, there should be no problem getting it swapped out. I'll warn you they often did take the better part of a day to respond to an email.
> 
> Is this the time to say initial failures aren't uncommon, or will that get a broken Panasonic 50" plasma TV dropped on my head?


Actually I was quite shocked when they replied within an hour or so. I have been corresponding and the last email I sent I gave them all my information and where I bought the tv etc.
I was very impressed.
I wonder how long it will take for the next communication 

I really hope they just replace the unit. But I live in apartment and threw all the cardboard away--i have no room in here for that.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Excellent!

Don't worry, Maleman. The new one will come in a box. Take it apart carefully, reuse the carton and you'll be OK.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Don't worry, Maleman. The new one will come in a box. Take it apart carefully, reuse the carton and you'll be OK.


Hehe thanks  reuse the carton , someone on another forum claims buzzing is normal on plasma's *shrug* although lots of other people have this issue as well BUT some don't. No idea who to believe but I don't want a TV that buzzes/hums. The picture is AWESOME though.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Maleman said:


> Hehe thanks  reuse the carton , someone on another forum claims buzzing is normal on plasma's *shrug* although lots of other people have this issue as well BUT some don't. No idea who to believe but I don't want a TV that buzzes/hums. The picture is AWESOME though.


It is not uncommon for Plasma panels to have some noticeable buzz when you are close to them but it should not be enough to hear from a few feet away or to disrupt your enjoyment of any programming.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I've owned two Panasonic plasmas and neither of them buzzed.

Yours shouldn't, Maleman. :nono:


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> I've owned two Panasonic plasmas and neither of them buzzed.
> 
> Yours shouldn't, Maleman. :nono:


Thank u for your support  there seems to be quite a debate on whether plasmas buzz/humm, lots of people say they do, lots say they don't. I am going to have it checked. I absolutely love the PQ so I am hoping this can be rectified. I do sit 6feet from the TV but I don't believe I should be hearing that noise.


----------

